# How Much Primal?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I seem to recall somebody saying that the feeding recommendations on the primal freeze dried nuggets was low? 
They seem to be about the same volume to me as the Stella and Chewy's patties once they are broken up. But the bag is already recommending almost double what the S and C did, so to give even more than that seems crazy....


----------

